# Audio Extractor for Stream 4K



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, I love the Tivo Stream 4K. Just got a Sonos Soundbar. My Samsung TV is 6+ years old and won't pass surround sound, so I'm not getting all I can out of of the Sonos system. I tried an audio extractor/HDMI splitter from Orei with no luck. I was trying to find a device that accepted HDMI input (from the Tivo Stream 4K), then presented to outputs. Output 1 is HDMI for TV, output 2 is audio on surround sound formats. This device claimed to be able to do that, but it didn't work for the Stream 4K. Anyone have experience or suggestions with this?
Thanks


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a Monoprice Blackbird HDMI audio extractor that I use with an Nvidia Shield. I set the extractor to bitstream mode and ensure the Shield is only configured for regular Dolby Digital audio output. The Shield has a license to convert DD+ to DD so there's no issue with it trying to send DD+ over the optical output.

Monoprice Blackbird 4K HDMI Audio Extractor, 18Gbps, HDCP 2.2 - Monoprice.com


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

rss7 said:


> My Samsung TV is 6+ years old and won't pass surround sound
> Thanks


No problem, neither does the TS4K. At least, not in the Hulu app, and now that Peacock TV is out, not there, either. I have no idea if it's an issue with the TS4K or with the apps. Without surround sound on Hulu and Peacock, and auto-switching refresh rates not being addressed with an update, I have a feeling this isn't gonna work, other than for HBO Max, and Peacock with LPCM 2.0 audio. Sucks to have to switch back to Roku for Hulu with surround sound, or for any app to auto-switch the refresh rate. I'd like to dump Roku.


----------



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I just connected this Audio Extractor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K7BZ1XC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

to my Tivo Stream 4K. I'm using the optical output port to connect to my Sonos Soundbar. There is an option on the Audio Extractor to select 5.1 Surround Sound. This "seems" to be working. The reason I did this is because my old Samsung TV can't pass 5.1 surround sound to the Soundbar (it only passes PCM), so I was hoping to be able to get more out of the Soundbar. I "think" it sounds better? Is there a way to run a test of some sort to ensure that I'm getting Surround Sound 5.1 out of my new Soundbar?


----------

